# Adeptus Custodes Army / Grey Knight - pics+video



## nuclealosaur (Apr 11, 2010)

Hi guys - haven't been uploading my stuff here for a while, so hope you guys had a great Christmas. 

This is an Adeptus Custodes army that I painted for a Dakkadakka member  last month. I believe the models are from Hi-tech miniatures, not 100% sure as they're sent to me
to paint and I didn't buy them. 

Check out 360degree view on youtube as usual and feel free to visit my facebook to keep in touch!

facebook.com/nuclealosaur



















Comments welcomed 

And have a great year in 2012!!!

Fasai


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

Wonderful work mate! Yep those are a combination of Hi-tech miniatures and Scibor models. You have done a magnificent job.


----------



## elmir (Apr 14, 2011)

As always, I'm a really big fan of this style and your work.

Seriously, it's how OSL is supposed to look, you manage to get the glow vs ambient theory spot on every time.

The only thing that's even remotely sloppy, is the brushwork in Photoshop to black out the background...


----------



## Moetle (May 23, 2010)

yeah............ i'm in shock and awe at your talent. Amazing.


----------



## nuclealosaur (Apr 11, 2010)

Thanks for all your comments!

That sloppy photoshop work lol - I didn't even notice it until I browsed the album from my gf's laptop. Somehow the black looks quite consistent on my screen.


----------



## elmir (Apr 14, 2011)

I was mainly visible on the one with flamer/assault cannon. It looks like you even went over his left shoulder a bit to brush away the cloth background 

Then again, I have a colour calibrated screen since I started photography, so these things catch my eye rather quickly... But it's just nitpicking and has nothing to do with your awesome models


----------



## Red Corsairs (Jun 8, 2008)

Fantastic painting, I've been looking at getting some of the Scibor Custodians for a while now and you're painting definitely makes me want to get some even more. Well done! Have some well deserved rep.


----------

